# Beauty from Space



## table1349 (Jun 6, 2016)

Unfortunately most of us will never have the chance to take such photos. 
Earth From Above: Expedition 47 Aboard the ISS


----------



## Rayhan biswas (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes ofcourse,  it is an amazing photo. No one can take the chance to take such type of photographs.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 14, 2016)

I would gladly take the chance, I just don't have the vehicle.


----------



## waday (Jun 14, 2016)

Stop spending all your money on cameras and maybe you could save up for a space shuttle? 

The only space shuttle I can afford is of the Lego variety.


----------



## lolland (Jun 14, 2016)

Do they share the raw files somewhere.?
(They should as it's our money)


----------



## table1349 (Jun 14, 2016)

lolland said:


> Do they share the raw files somewhere.?
> (They should as it's our money)


Any your share comes to 1/11110000th of one pixel.  Enjoy. 
I would be interested to see how it looks printed and framed.


----------



## waday (Jun 14, 2016)

lolland said:


> Do they share the raw files somewhere.?
> (They should as it's our money)


Submit a FOIA request and see. If you do, let us know how they respond.


----------



## lolland (Jun 14, 2016)

Hahaha. 

They share many tiff files over 100 mb from composites. 
They could easily share a Nikon 36mb raw file. 
It would be sweet. 
Just saying.


----------

